# Spezialisierung



## vikale (22. Juli 2007)

Hi,
Ich skille grade meine schneiderei rauf und da wollte ich euch mal fragen welche spezialisierung sich für nen Hexenmeister am besten eignet?
Also um das equip selbst zu tragen?
Aus welcher Spezialisierung bekomm ich die besseren epic Sachen?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

mfg.vikale


----------



## $$Smokie$$ (23. Juli 2007)

Eine echt sehr interesante frage da ich zuzeit genau das gleiche problem habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich freu mich auch schon auf eine Antwort von den Experten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (23. Juli 2007)

Hi,
Also ich hab jetz auf schattenschneiderei geskillt.
Das ganze hab ich in 1 tag gemacht von 90 auf 375.
Mit rezepten für die Umarmung der Schatten und den Mats um sie herzustellen, bin ich auf
ca. 250g gekommen. Hab aber schon einige Mats gehabt und auch tatkräftige unterstützung von meiner gilde bekommen.

Ps:es lohnt sich sehr gerade auch fürn Hexer da mann sich an 25er seelenbeutel machen kann.

mfg.vikale


----------



## pflock (23. Juli 2007)

als hexer lohnt es sich das eisschatten set zu erstellen, da es je nach schaden am gegner sich selber immer wieder gesundheitspunkte zuführt.
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21871
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21869
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21870

viel spass damit


----------



## vikale (23. Juli 2007)

pflock schrieb:


> als hexer lohnt es sich das eisschatten set zu erstellen, da es je nach schaden am gegner sich selber immer wieder gesundheitspunkte zuführt.
> 
> 
> > Jo Umarmung der Schatten is ja dein sogenanntes "eisschattenset".
> ...


----------



## Cynda (30. Juli 2007)

Ähm...
ich wusste gar nicht, dass man sich als Schneider auch Spezialisieren kann.... 
Die frage die ich mir nun gerade stelle: WO und WANN geht das?

Hab jetzt einen Skill von 300, muss mir allerdings erst das Add On zulegen, damit ich nach Shattrat weiterlernen gehen kann. 

Gibt es für Magier auch eine Spezialisierung?! 

--> Wusste zwar, dass das beim Lederer funzt, aber bei Schneider ist mir das neu- aber man lernt bekanntlicherweise nie aus.


----------



## Golopolos (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo. Ich glaube die spez kommt ab 355 oder 365? Nicht 100 pro sicher. Als mage kommt es wie wie allen anderen auf deine Skillung an. Sprich Feuer oder Eis


----------



## nuels (30. Juli 2007)

ich meine das man muss sich ab 360 entscheiden zwischen schattenzwirn-, Mondstoff- oder Zauberfeuerschneiderei


----------



## Cynda (31. Juli 2007)

Ah, super danke,
folgedessen habe ich noch nix "falsch gemacht".

Dementsprechend muss ich auf Zauberfeuerschneiderei gehen, da ich zu 100% auf Feuer geskillt bin...
(zumindest bis zum Drachenodem)


----------



## Cerafin (2. August 2007)

also habe meien twink schneidern erlernen lassen und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man sich mit 350 spezialisieren muss.

es gibt im grunde drei wegen sich zu spezialiseren:
- Heilung
- schatten/eis
- feuer/arkan ( bei arkan bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher)

das ganze kann mann in shatt lernen. man kann alle drei stoffarten herstellen. aber man kann von dem speziallsieren stoff zwei herstellen bzw. man bekommt zwei anstelle nur ein stoff. das heißt, man kann 4 stoff herstellen. zwei die man selebr braucht udn die beiden anderen, die man dann verushen kann zutauschen (freier markt bzw. gilde)

wie es ja oben schon steht, kann man sich als hexer z.B. auf das eisschattenzwirnset spezialieseren oder eben auch auf das feuerset. das kommt halt auf die skillung an. als aflli das eisschattenzwirnset, als destro das feuerset.

Für mages gilt das selbe. 

Die BoP sets die man sich selber herstellen kann sind im grunde T4 gleichwertig. bei T5 scheiden sich die Geister. 

Mein Fazit: Die Sets sind richtig hammer. Man trägt sie sehr lange, daher lohnt sich auch der aufwand die mats zu farmen.!!!!


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (2. August 2007)

macht ihr die Schneider Spezialisierung auch Abhängig von eurer Skillung???

z.b. Dämologie und Gebrechen = Schatten & Zerstörung = Feuer ???

lohnt sich da der Unterschied???


----------



## PutYaInDaOakBox (3. August 2007)

Cerafin schrieb:


> wie es ja oben schon steht, kann man sich als hexer z.B. auf das eisschattenzwirnset spezialieseren oder eben auch auf das feuerset. das kommt halt auf die skillung an. als aflli das eisschattenzwirnset, als destro das feuerset.




looooooooooooool destro hexer mit zauberfeuer. vergiss das ma schnell wieder. gibts zwar einige leute die das machen feuerdmg als hexer aber es liegt in der natur des hexers das schattendmg höher ist und sein wird. augenscheinlich sieht die feuerskillung gut aus, aber über einen kompletten raid wird das nie mithalten können!!!! als wl immer eis-schatten sage ich!


----------



## MalibuIce (5. August 2007)

> looooooooooooool destro hexer mit zauberfeuer. vergiss das ma schnell wieder. gibts zwar einige leute die das machen feuerdmg als hexer aber es liegt in der natur des hexers das schattendmg höher ist und sein wird. augenscheinlich sieht die feuerskillung gut aus, aber über einen kompletten raid wird das nie mithalten können!!!! als wl immer eis-schatten sage ich!



Ich würde aufpassen... ich glaube du unterschätzt den Destro hexer etwas ^^ Es gibt vor und nachteile der einen und der anderen Skillung. Zum Beispiel ist es relativ klar das bei langen Bosskämpfen wie Gruul der Affli Hexer klar die Nase vor dem Destro hexer haben wird, aber beim schnellen Output von dmg ist der Destro hexer um einiges besser. Und mit der richtigen Skillung und wichtel Opferung haut der mit dem Crit von dem Zauberfeuerschneiderset dicken dmg raus. Und der dmg in Raids ist immer auch davon abhängig wie die Mobs von den anderen Casterklassen verflucht werden. Bei einem 2. Hexer z.B. ob er fluch der schatten oder Fluch der Elemente macht oder ob viele Schadowpriests da sind und den Schattendmg pushen. Insofern denke ich schon, dass das Zauberfeuerschneiderset eine gute alternative beim wl zu dem eischattenset.


----------



## vikale (9. August 2007)

Hi,
Also Um ma viel zu beantworten.

1.Spezialisieren kann man sich ab Fertigleiststufe 350 in Schattrath.
2.Jo es Zahlt sich aus.
3.Jede Klasse die Scheniderei lernt kann sich auch spezialisieren!


Der destro hexer haut immer mehr raus als alles andre was da rumsteht.
Das Problem im Gegensatz zu einem Mage is einfach unser geringerer Manapool.
Wenne das durch ein fettes equip mit ordentlich verzauberungen wie +30int usw. upgradest biste so ultra vom dmg das dem mage die augen zucken!
Und Feuer find ich net das so rockt wie schatten!
mfg.vikale


----------



## Tauranimus (12. August 2007)

Hallo,

hätte noch eine kleine Zusatzfrage: Ab welchem Level kann man sich spezialisieren?
Habe einen shaddow-priester und bin lvl 57 mit skill 360.

Geht die Skillung wohl erst ab lvl 60?

Gruss

Tauranimus


----------



## Fendulas (12. August 2007)

Spezialisierung geht soweit ich das weiß ab 65 (zumindest konnte ich vorher den Q net abnehmen) bei den drei Leuten, die im unteren Viertel um den Webrahmen rumstehen ;-)


----------



## Cynda (14. August 2007)

Oha... ab 65 erst??
Toll... bin jetzt lvl 54 und hab einen Skill von 335. *heul*

Na dann muss ich zuerst wohl mal leveln gehen.


----------



## Lucelia (31. August 2007)

zu Destro-Hexe und Zauberfeuer-Set:
LASS ES!


so, das waren die wichtigsten Worte zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jetzt die begründung:
Du machst mit Feuer um einiges weniger schaden im vergleich zu nem auf shadow gehenden Hexer, der einfach nur FdP / FdS draufhaut und shadowbolts spammt (insbesondre wenn der sukki-opferung spielt), auch mit FdElemente... der "Vorteil" sollte die Mana-Effizienz sein bei Feuer, die ist aber erst ab ~1500 firespell im vergleich zu ~1000 shadowspell rein rechnerisch wirklich existent. (25%-sb-dmg-bonus hat halt echt vorteile, vor allem mit nem shadowpriest zusammen... )
Bleib auf Schatten fürs raiden, genieß die immer höheren Shadowbolt-crits, höher tickende dots, und dabei mehr gesundheit und damit auch mana durch den healbonus vom shadow-set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


feuer kann im pvp ganz lustig sein, durch den kontrollierten burst mit conflagrate, das wars aber auch schon...
Feuerbrand solltest allerdings auch ohne zauberfeuer immer draufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eisschatten hat halt durch den heal nen entschiedenen vorteil für dich, mit mehr sorgenfreiem aderlass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

